# Quantity Surveyor (5 yrs exp) needing tips



## yourfriendkyle (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a 23 year old quantity surveyor, I have experience in refurb with my first firm and surfacing / minor Civils with 2nd. I'm up to HND construction with my qualifications but I think my work experience speaks a lot more for me, as I've had quite the opertunty for high value schemes over a range of forms of contract, for what you'd probably expect from someone at my age. 

I've got a visa so I'm just after what is the process to finding jobs over there while still being in the UK or any tips to how much current work is out there, will I be ok with my background and anything else you have to offer. 

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There was a considerable slow down in general building activities in Australia the last couple of years and the Building Industry regularly runs in boom/bust cycles of say 5 to 15 years and we could still be heading to the GFC lows though the government did introduce some stimulus for education buildings but that is possibly also drawing to a close.
Fortunately there have been a number of new resource projects announced recently, mostly for Gas supply projects in north of WA and also more recently for further development of Coak Seam Methane gas extraction inland for piping to the Coast for liquefication and shipping, a large ammount of development to occur on a close in island off the coast of Gladstone which is about 600 km. north of Brisbane.
One of the longer term bigger players is Santos - Our Activities - Moomba Carbon Storage Project and then there are quite a few other companies doing developments too, one British Company having a big finger in the pie I believe - BG group - Coal seam gas comes into its own | The Australian
Should be a fair bit of infrastructure work available and Queensland coast is not too bad a place to call home for a while.
You could make some enquiries from abroad but always be better if you are here.


----------



## yourfriendkyle (Jul 5, 2010)

That's great thanks for the tip. With regards to qualifications, is that something everybody has out there or a combination of both or more focused on experience? For jobs been advertised, do firms normally go through agencies or direct? Is seek probably the beat website to check??


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Qualifications certainly do count but if there's a demand and you have good verifiable experience and a visa that allows you to work, you may have a chance.
As for recruiting, it can vary with some companies doing their own and others using personnel consultants more so than necessarily using seek or careerone etc.
Do a search on q s or construction or resources employment and you may come up with some more specifically orientated consultants/sites.


----------



## yourfriendkyle (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats great. Thanks for the help


----------

